# old dog that is intermittently blind?



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

we inherited my husband's grandfather's dog when "Papaw" died 39 days short of turning 100-still living alone. Anyway, the little rat terrier mix (maybe 14 years old) came to live with us and since November has gotten in much better shape (2 kids and 2 other dogs plus life on the farm has helped that) and seems to be fine. But the other morning, he was doing something funny with his front foot (we later figured out he was trying to feel his way around) and fell off of the deck twice. He was blind-we kept testing him, he couldn't find us if we were quiet, couldn't follow a toy or food, etc. This lasted for a day and now he seems fine-no other symptoms. 

My question, is this a result of maybe a TIA-like a small stroke? Or could there be another explanation. Anyone ever heard of blindness coming and going? For Saturday and Sunday, he has seemed fine. I did notice he slept alot on Friday when he was blind but didn't know if it was taking more energy to get around.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Harplade


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

I hate to tell you, because what little bit I've heard about wasn't good news. My friend had a Rottweiler that was blind off and on. They found he had a brain tumour.  I sure hope that your little dog will be ok.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

That's what I was thinking too, Hanna... poor little dog, I sure hope I'm wrong! 14 years is a good run, though...


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

It's also possible that he has stuff floating around in the eyeball... There's a name for it but I can't remember what it is...


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

toxicity in the blood i heard can also cause intermittent blindness (ie liver or kidney problems?)


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks, I guess we'll just watch him for awhile. It does look like he has cataracts or something floating in his eyes. We certainly want him to have a good life until it's time to go-figured we could put a bell on his big dog friend and see if she would help him out if he became permanently blind. She's a Great Pyr and they're inseparable-very funnly looking-big dog and the little one always following behind.

Thanks again,
Harplade


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Check for diabetes also. Does he seem to be going to the bathroom more?


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Also look for reproductive tumors-- a friend's rottie went blind during an episode of tumor growth-- regained vision, had surgery, second bout of blindness showed more tumor growth.. got spayed, regained vision in one eye, lived another 10 years...


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

My uncle had a dog that had severe allergies to flea collars. Minutes after having one put one, she would go blind and remain that way until the collar was removed. Took a while to figure that one out.


----------

